

RunRoute: autogenerated running routes - nadidami
http://www.runrouteapp.com

======
hobo_mark
I have to ask, how is this on the front page when it's nothing but a signup
page, with less content than any of the 'Show HN' posts in the queue?

------
kishfy
This is a great idea. That's why we built it already.

RandomRun for iOS generates random routes for running (or walking / cycling).

[https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id938354170](https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/id938354170)

~~~
nadidami
Cool. This is why lean testing and continually asking for feedback is also a
great idea.

------
rspeer
Okay, before I get on the mailing list of a nonexistent app, tell me more
about the idea, because this page is really light on details even for a
teaser.

How does it generate its routes? Does it have some information about which
routes are good for running, which routes are in sketchy areas that are better
to avoid, and which routes take you to busy intersections with a long wait for
the signal?

~~~
nadidami
Hi rspeer.

Built into the app is an algorithm that takes into account a randomly selected
bearing and how far you want to run.

Eventually we'd like to be able to direct runners on more scenic routes, fewer
busy roads, etc, depending on their preferences.

There won't be any e-mails going out to the mailing list until the app is
released, unless you indicate that you're happy to provide feedback during its
development.

~~~
Schweigi
It would be nice if you could include elevation with the option to choose how
flat the route shall be.

~~~
nadidami
Yes, that's a great idea. Thank you.

------
benlaplanche
Great idea, but i'd adjust the plans. The standard plan covers probably 99% of
runners out there who would use this app.

I'd go for the following:

Free plan -pre-generated routes in your local area -5km max -can't save

Standard plan -current feature set -price about £1.99 ish

~~~
nadidami
Thanks for the ideas, benlaplanche.

------
orenbarzilai
imho its an app. You should start giving it for free, get some traction, learn
why/how ppl are using it and what they love about it before introducing
monetization.

Currently the pricing page is deterring potential users...

~~~
nadidami
The plans page is to see whether the app is something that people would
consider paying for in the future. Any initial release would be completely
free.

Thank you for the feedback.

------
koomerang
Any plans to extend this for cycling? Been looking for something like this.

~~~
sarnu
Try [https://www.komoot.de](https://www.komoot.de). They are creating routes
based on popular tracks in various gps portals (like gpsies.com etc.).

